# Christmas Market at Aachen



## dally1

Hi folks.

We have never been to Germany before, indeed we are new to the concept of Aires and Stellplatz, having been a tugger for years.

Last March we decided to visit Aachen for this years Christmas markets so I set out to find a site, caravan style if you will.
I did an Internet search and came up with Platz für Camping, Branderhofer Weg 11, which in my ignorance, took for an ordinary campsite. Having said that, at the time I could'nt understand why you could only stay for 3 nights without prior permission. I now know why. I booked via email for 2 M/H's and 1 caravan for 9 nights and have received an email back granting permission.

Anyway, here's my question.
After reading about this site and realising what it was and also understanding that it's first come first served regardless of booking, do you, the people that perhaps have been, expect it to be as busy as described in other posts right at the beginning of the market season? We are supposed to arrive there on the 21st November.

many thanks
Stewart


----------



## GEMMY

We were there approx Dec 8th last year, there was space for at least another 40 vans. Enjoy, we were quite happy with it.

tony


----------



## dally1

Great stuff Tony thanks.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stanner

Do you really need 9 nights to do the Christmas Market there? - we had 3 days at Aachen a couple of years ago and managed to get the train to Cologne to see the market there as well - excellent frequent service and only about 10€ return.

It's an excellent market, but easily seen in 2 days max.


----------



## ICDSUN

We could not get on the site at the weekend we visited but parked in the small carpark just up the road from it, several other MH's and 1 tugger who took up 6 -7 bays because he kept the van hitched up and parked across all the bays

2 days would be about right for Aachen, the markets in Koln/Cologne are larger but the stellplatz is very busy so you need to be lucky or book


----------



## Stanner

ICDSUN said:


> , the markets in Koln/Cologne are larger but the stellplatz is very busy so you need to be lucky or book


It's why we went by train, the station is right next to the Cathedral Square site.

And somebody else does the parking................... :lol:


----------



## Telbell

A very timely Post Stewart! Thanks.

We may see you there (Aachen) Our Ferry is booked for 22nd Nov & anticipate a leisurely drive to Aachen after that.

The train to Cologne appeals. Stanner- an easy walk from Stellplatz to Aachen Station I take it?


----------



## philjohn

Hi,
Its about 30 minutes walk to the Railway station from the Aachen Stellplatz, its very uphill then Down and Up again (Quite Steep). You can catch the bus at the top of the first hill (10 minutes Walk).
Enjoy it all, especially the Bratwurst.

Cheers Phil J


----------



## Stanner

Sorry no idea, as we didn't stay at the Stellplatz that time.

But we used the bus and it's the usual German system of one fare for a set time of travelling in one direction - we bought a 10 trip ticket and used it for the whole weekend. One ticket can be 10 trips for one person or 1 trip for 10 people - wonderful system.

Just don't let the ticket inspectors (2 very big & burly armed? ) men and a Doberman) catch you without a valid ticket.

http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave.../Aachen-80286/Transportation-Aachen-BR-1.html

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...&hs=woX&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&prmd=m


----------



## Telbell

Many thanks to you both


----------



## 1946

You can even catch the train to Valkenburg in Holland. 1 change over in Heerlen but all easy. In Valkenburg you can visit the Christmas markets in the caves. 
We did it the otherway around and stayed in Valkenburg and went by train to Aachen. 
Don't forget to try the mushrooms with garlic sauce in Germany. They have these massive pans with them and wash them down with Gluehwein ( mulled wine) !! mmmmmmm 
Cologne has got 5 or 6 markets of which normally 1 is on a ship anchored on the Rhein. 
Great stuff. 

Have fun. 

Maddie


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We have done Aachen market for the past 3 years, it is a large Aire and the first 2 years was packed to the limit and as someone mentioned there is a carpark almost next door which they seem to use as an over flow. 2 years ago there must have been another 20 vans in there but the guy still went around and collected their fees. 

Last year we expected not to get in and were very shocked to find there must have been around 30 spaces free and this was 2 weeks before Xmas and a Friday night, which tends to be the busiest night. 

There is a temporary boulangerie there that sets up in a small shed just inside the gate and is there for around an hour every morning. 

To catch the tram into town turn right out of the Aire and down the hill about 10 mins walk and tram stops at junction, coming back you want the hospital stop which is just across the road. The stop you want is outside the garage on the left when you get to bottom of hill, if you ask for market they will charge you correctly and you will see when to get off as the stalls are right next to you. 

You must visit Monschau while you are there it is not far and well worth it, take the van early morning and spend the day and night there if you can, very busy small aire but you should get on at around 11am when others have left. 

We only have 4 nights and we are doing Valderkerken , Aachen (again) and Cologne . We leave Wed 1st and are back in England Sunday night, we love it and well worth the trip. 

If you need more info do pm me . 
Mandy


----------



## Telbell

Maddie

Presumably it's the Valkenburg only about 18mls from Aachen and not the one right up North shown as about 170 mls :?


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> Maddie
> 
> Presumably it's the Valkenburg only about 18mls from Aachen and not the one right up North shown as about 170 mls :?


Yes the one in the little panhandle bit of the Netherlands near Maastrict.

Christmas Market is in the caves under the town centre.

http://www.christmasmarkets.com/Holland/valkenburg-christmas-market.html

http://christmasmarkets.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/valkenburg-christmas-markets-and-velvet-cave/


----------



## dally1

Hi everyone,
so sorry about the delay in replying, I had a little trouble subscribing.  

My thanks for all the replies, the information is excellent, we have learned a lot.

Stanner, you wondered about the 9 days at one place. Well, you have to remember we had our tuggers hat on when we booked it.  

Even so, we met a great family this year on holiday from Cologne and we're going down to meet them, also we want to really see Aachen for more than just a fleeting visit. We also plan to visit Valkenberg from there. We plan to do a bit and relax a bit, we're very good at that.

There's 3 outfits going, 2 M/H's and 1 caravan, we're all quite happy to stay in the carpark if thats how it all works out but reading this thread I'm quietly confident we'll get on no trouble.

Any other thoughts or places to visit while we are in Aachen are most appreciated, please, keep them coming.

Stewart.


----------



## 1946

Telbell said:


> Maddie
> 
> Presumably it's the Valkenburg only about 18mls from Aachen and not the one right up North shown as about 170 mls :?


That is right, Telbell

Maddie


----------



## mandyandandy

Just noticed you have a caravan going with you, you are lucky that Aachen is one of only a few Aires that accept Caravans on the whole they are for MH's only and some would get very sniffy! if they get a tugger on a pitch.  :roll: 

thought I would warn you in case you had plans to move to other Aires.


----------



## dally1

Thanks once again Mandy.

We were lucky considering I thought we were just booking an ordinary campsite. :roll: 

I did let them know tho, when I emailed for permission to stop longer than the allowed 3 nights.

We are'nt planning on using any other Aires this trip but after reading some of the threads and looking at the photo's, a return trip to Germany using Stellplatz's is definitely on the cards.


----------



## mandyandandy

After reading this we now think we may stay longer in Aachen and catch the train to Valkenburg.

Found this site regarding train times and stops etc. If not in English then click on English at the top of the box and it translates all.

http://www.ns.nl/cs/Satellite/travellers

Just an hour away makes it alot easier than worrying about parking etc. and little one loves train journeys. 

Couldn't find price though.

Mandy


----------



## 1946

Hi Mandy,

Have a look at the link. Return journey is 16.40 euro 
http://onlineboeken2.nshispeed.nl/d-cobs-web/doffers.html

Does help being Dutch 


Just follow the signs for the caves ( in Dutch: grotten ). The road goes ''up mountain ''. haha, our only Alpine region in Holland. 
There are 2 different ones and you have to pay seperately.

Maddie


----------



## Zozzer

Last year we decided to go to the Christmas markets, and despite haviing a local one in Manchester, we said if we are going to the Christmas markets we are going to the real ones in Germany. We decided to go to Trier and then onto Cologne. For those who have never been it seems to be a magical wonderland of festive merriment with the amount of hype, but to be brutally honest we were a little disappointed and didn't rate either of them in the slightest. 

Oh well at least it puts another tick in the "Been There, Done That" Journal of Touring.


----------



## dally1

Hi Zozzer,

It was us doing the Manchester Christmas markets that inspired us to go to Germany.

Still, nevermind,It's 2 weeks off work and another Country and culture to sample, I think we'll make the best of it.


----------



## mandyandandy

Sorry but the link to the price of rail fare not working, will try and find my way around it if I can. 

Many thanks for that,
Mandy


----------



## 1946

mandyandandy said:


> Sorry but the link to the price of rail fare not working, will try and find my way around it if I can.
> 
> Many thanks for that,
> Mandy


Hi Mandy,

Try this one:

http://www.nshispeed.nl/en

Maddie


----------



## teemyob

*9 nighta*



Stanner said:


> Do you really need 9 nights to do the Christmas Market there? - we had 3 days at Aachen a couple of years ago and managed to get the train to Cologne to see the market there as well - excellent frequent service and only about 10€ return.
> 
> It's an excellent market, but easily seen in 2 days max.


I would want a two week holiday after 9 nights of markets. A day is enough for me!

TM


----------



## dally1

Well we’ve been and we survived.  

Firstly, as was said by some, 9 days in Aachen, on reflection was too long, we could have visited other markets in other towns and cities.

As it was, we managed to visit the Christmas markets in Aachen, then using the trains (we had a tugger with us) we went to Valkenberg, Cologne, then we moved to Brugge where we went to Brussels. 

We stopped at the Stellplatz in Aachen, a great place we thought, close enough to town to walk and closer still to the train station. We also used the local buses and they were excellent. The market was very much like the one in Manchester we thought except, with respect the backdrop was far nicer, the Gluwien cheaper and the food was far better. The Germans are the kings of junk food in my opinion and I loved it. Lots of bars to visit, slightly dearer than here but we never had a bad drink all the holiday.

The markets in the caves at Valkenberg are quite an experience. Truly memorable we thought and a lovely town in it’s own right. We did this trip via train from Aachen involving one change, the journey took an hour or so. The caves are only a 10 minute walk from the station.

Cologne was my favourite German part of the trip. When we exited the Central Station we came face to face with the awe inspiring sight of the Dom. 3rd largest cathedral in Europe, what a sight, massive and majestic. He, we meet a German couple we had befriended on holiday in Spain earlier this year and they made us very welcome and showed us around the markets and sights of central Cologne. We can’t thank them enough for there kindness, it was the icing on the cake for our holiday.

Then it was off to Brugge for 5 nights. We’ve been to Brugge before so we already new our way round and the purpose of the return was to visit the Christmas Market. In truth, we were quite disappointed, fairly small, lots of craft stalls, not much to do with Christmas but the Gluwein was as good, sadly the food wasn’t only because it was different to Germany and not as much to my liking.

The highlight to this part of the holiday was the flying visit to Brussels. We only managed the Grand Palace and the market at St Catharine’s with its huge Ferris wheel and large ice rink but it was enough for us to know we want to go back.

We also managed a short trip to Gent, no Christmas market here as it starts a little later than the rest but once again a beautiful place that we will re visit in Summer. 

In all, a fantastic first, real holiday in the motor home. I still have the caravan mentality of using a fixed base. I need to get used to short stays and moving on to the next destination. Next summer I’ll give it a go. :wink:


----------



## Telbell

WE were disappointed with Aachen Markets -just did one night and 2 days.

I agree Valkenburg Cave Markets are excellent.

Cologne Stellplatz "alongside the river"-fine but avoid weekends- I counted 87 m/homes the Saturday we were there & those (few) which had a river "view" seemed to be long termers. By Sunday late afternoon numbers were down to about 12.

Can't remember who recommended Monschau but whoever it was thank you thank you. What a lovely little town and the snow enhanced the scenes. Very picturesque and photogenic-will definitely visit again when it's a bit warmer!


----------



## mandyandandy

We got back last week, did 2 nights at the place in Cologne on Thursday/Friday night, 3 vans with us and not a problem getting in but was quite busy. Loved the markets there and as there where 10 of us in total having the 5 on one ticket for just over 10 Euros for a days travel on the trams made it an excellent way to get around. Especially as the station is so close to the entrance. 

Did Aachen again and still enjoyed it, very crowded this year but then it was a Saturday night, hot bodies do help with keeping warm but hard to find the stalls to buy from. They also do tickets for 5 on the tram/bus at the end of the road, think it was around 7 euros return for 5 on the one ticket. 

We have been to Monscheau the last 3 years so it could have been me who recommended it, we missed it this year but felt it was time for a change. Having read other reports on Brugge it seems like that hasn't improved much on the time we went, a shame really as they could make a killing in that place. 

Mandy


----------



## cronkle

We got back from the markets a couple of weeks ago just before the snow became a problem.

We started our jaunt in Trier where we stayed on the stellplatz. We liked what we saw of the market but we also enjoyed travelling back in time as we walked passed Woolworths and C&A in the main shopping street. The best bit for me was walking round the cathedral.

We then went to Berncastle with it's market held amongst the wonderfully overblown fairytale buildings. The stellplatz there was closed and so we stayed on the ones at Minheim and Baumberg.

Then it was off to Aachen. After a bit of advice from what must have been Dally1 and his party (hello and thanks) we went into the city centre and thoroughly enjoyed the market there.

The last day we did a bit of shopping around Calais and then home.

Just for information we walked into the centres of Trier and Aachen.
Distances were Trier - 1.6 miles each way and Aachen 1.5 miles each way. Both routes were well lit, easy to find and felt safe.


----------

